# ما هى اسباب الحروب فى العهد القديم ؟



## Desert Rose (19 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام الرب يسوع معكم 

اعزائى كثيرا ما تثار هذة النقطة من قبل البعض ويثار هذا التساؤل لماذا الحروب فى العهد القديم ؟

وهل كان اله العهد القديم الها عنيفا ؟

وهل هو يختلف عن اله العهد الجديد ؟

وهل حروب العهد القديم تتناقض مع مبدأ المحبة فى العهد الجديد؟

وما هى الاسباب الحقيقية لهذة الحروب ؟

فى هذا البحث سنقوم بعرض بعض الحروب التى حدثت فى العهد القديم , لنرى ماهى الاسباب الحقيقية وراء تلك الحروب .


----------



## Desert Rose (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*الكاتب: عبد المسيح *

*كثيرا ما يكثر الحديث عن الحرب و**مفهومها في العهد القديم من قبل **البعض** و هل هذا يتعارض و يتناقض مع**دعوة المحبة و السلام التي اتى بها السيد المسيح في العهد الجديد و يستشهدون ببعض**النصوص الخاصة بالشعب العبراني في العهد القديم و علاقته بالقبائل الوثنية التي**كانت موجودة في أرض الميعاد كذريعة للطعن في الكتاب المقدس و مصداقيته , لذلك رأيت**أن نبحث في تلك النصوص لنرى ظروفها و ملابساتها**.*


*الحالة الأولى*​ 

*حزقيال 9 : 4 و قال له**الرب اعبر في وسط المدينة في وسط اورشليم و سم سمة على جباه الرجال الذين يئنون و**يتنهدون على كل الرجاسات المصنوعة في وسطها*
*9: 5 **و قال لاولئك في سمعي اعبروا**في المدينة وراءه و اضربوا لا تشفق اعينكم و لا تعفوا*

*9: 6 **الشيخ و الشاب و**العذراء و الطفل و النساء اقتلوا للهلاك **و لا تقربوا من انسان عليه السمة و ابتدئوا**من مقدسي فابتداوا بالرجال الشيوخ الذين امام البيت*


*للأسف أن ما يفعله البعض **أنه ينقل هذا الإدعاء دون حتى أن يكلف نفسه عناء قراءة كامل النص من سفر حزقيال و**ما يشير أليه و للأسف يهلل من وراءه البعض دون أن يعرفوا ما يشير أليه النص و ما**معناه** .*

*عندما نقتبس عبارة من الكتاب المقدس يجب أن ندرسها في إطار النص**التي جاءت فيه و فيه إطار الإصحاح الخاص بها و الأعظم من ذلك دراستها في سياق**الكتاب ككل** .*

*أولا سفر حزقيال بمنتهى البساطة موجه لليهود و ليس للشعوب**الوثنية و الويلات المذكورة فيه عبارة عن ( رؤيا ) أظهرها الله لحزقيال النبي لما**سوف يسمح الله بحدوثه للشعب اليهودي بسبب الرجاسات و عبادة الأوثان التي انتشرت في**وسطهم في تلك الفترة بعد أن تأثروا بتلك العبادات من بعض الأمم المحيطة بهم لذلك**نجد العبارة التالية في الآية التي أقتبسها** :*

*و قال له الرب اعبر في وسط **المدينة في وسط أورشليم** و سم سمة على جباه الرجال الذين يئنون و يتنهدون على كل **الرجاسات المصنوعة في وسطها*

*أي أن تلك الرجاسات التي كرهها الرب كانت في**أورشليم عاصمة اليهود الروحية و مقر الهيكل** .*

*عموما للتوضيح نرجع لسفر**حزقيال الأصحاح الثامن و نراجع الآتي** : *

*حزقيال 8 : 1وَكَانَ فِي السَّنَةِ**السَّادِسَةِ فِي الشَّهْرِ السَّادِسِ فِي الْخَامِسِ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ, وَأَنَا**جَالِسٌ فِي بَيْتِي وَمَشَايِخُ يَهُوذَا جَالِسُونَ أَمَامِي, أَنَّ يَدَ**السَّيِّدِ الرَّبِّ وَقَعَتْ عَلَيَّ هُنَاكَ**. 2فَنَظَرْتُ وَإِذَا شَبَهٌ**كَمَنْظَرِ نَارٍ**, مِنْ مَنْظَرِ حَقَوَيْهِ إِلَى تَحْتُ نَارٌ, وَمِنْ حَقَوَيْهِ**إِلَى فَوْقُ كَمَنْظَرِ لَمَعَانٍ كَشَبَهِ النُّحَاسِ اللاَّمِعِ. 3وَمَدَّ**شَبَهَ يَدٍ وَأَخَذَنِي بِنَاصِيَةِ رَأْسِي, وَرَفَعَنِي رُوحٌ بَيْنَ الأَرْضِ**وَالسَّمَاءِ, وَأَتَى بِي فِي رُؤَى اللَّهِ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ إِلَى مَدْخَلِ**الْبَابِ الدَّاخِلِيِّ الْمُتَّجِهِ نَحْوَ الشِّمَالِ حَيْثُ مَجْلِسُ تِمْثَالِ**الْغَيْرَةِ, الْمُهَيِّجِ الْغَيْرَةِ. 4وَإِذَا مَجْدُ إِلَهِ إِسْرَائِيلَ**هُنَاكَ مِثْلُ الرُّؤْيَا الَّتِي رَأَيْتُهَا فِي الْبُقْعَةِ. 5ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي**: **يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ, ارْفَعْ عَيْنَيْكَ نَحْوَ طَرِيقِ الشِّمَالِ». فَرَفَعْتُ**عَيْنَيَّ نَحْوَ طَرِيقِ الشِّمَالِ وَإِذَا مِنْ شِمَالِيِّ بَابِ الْمَذْبَحِ**تِمْثَالُ الْغَيْرَةِ هَذَا فِي الْمَدْخَلِ. 6وَقَالَ لِي: يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ, هَلْ**رَأَيْتَ مَا هُمْ عَامِلُونَ؟ الرَّجَاسَاتِ الْعَظِيمَةَ الَّتِي بَيْتُ**إِسْرَائِيلَ عَامِلُهَا هُنَا لإِبْعَادِي عَنْ مَقْدِسِي. وَبَعْدُ تَعُودُ**تَنْظُرُ رَجَاسَاتٍ أَعْظَمَ». 7ثُمَّ جَاءَ بِي إِلَى بَابِ الدَّارِ فَنَظَرْتُ**وَإِذَا ثَقْبٌ فِي الْحَائِطِ. 8ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ, انْقُبْ فِي**الْحَائِطِ». فَنَقَبْتُ فِي الْحَائِطِ, فَإِذَا بَابٌ. 9وَقَالَ لِي: ادْخُلْ**وَانْظُرِ الرَّجَاسَاتِ الشِّرِّيرَةَ الَّتِي هُمْ عَامِلُوهَا هُنَا**». 10**فَدَخَلْتُ وَنَظَرْتُ وَإِذَا كُلُّ شَكْلِ دَبَّابَاتٍ وَحَيَوَانٍ نَجِسٍ**, **وَكُلُّ أَصْنَامِ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ, مَرْسُومَةٌ عَلَى الْحَائِطِ عَلَى**دَائِرِهِ. 11وَوَاقِفٌ قُدَّامَهَا سَبْعُونَ رَجُلاً مِنْ شُيُوخِ بَيْتِ**إِسْرَائِيلَ, وَيَازَنْيَا بْنُ شَافَانَ قَائِمٌ فِي وَسَطِهِمْ, وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ**مِجْمَرَتُهُ فِي يَدِهِ وَعِطْرُ عَنَانِ الْبَخُورِ صَاعِدٌ. 12ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي**: **أَرَأَيْتَ يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ مَا تَفْعَلُهُ شُيُوخُ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي**الظَّلاَمِ, كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ فِي مَخَادِعِ تَصَاوِيرِهِ لأَنَّهُمْ يَقُولُونَ**: **الرَّبُّ لاَ يَرَانَا! الرَّبُّ قَدْ تَرَكَ الأَرْضَ*


*فكما نرى يشرح النبي حزقيال كيف أن الله أخذه في رؤيا روحية ووضح له ما يحدث من شيوخ إسرائيل في أورشليم من رجاسات أغضبت الله عليهم بشدة , ثم أراه الله بعد هذا بالتفصيل ما يحدث في أورشليم من عبادة للأوثان و خطايا و كيف أنصرف شعب أورشليم عن طريق الله .*

*بعد هذا أوضح الرب لحزقيال النبي أن هناك البعض من شعب أورشليم ترفض هذا الابتعاد عن طريق الله .*


*ثم نجد بعد ذلك في نهاية الإصحاح الثامن الآيات التالية :*


*حزقيال 8 : 17وَقَالَ لِي: أَرَأَيْتَ يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ؟ أَقَلِيلٌ لِبَيْتِ يَهُوذَا عَمَلُ الرَّجَاسَاتِ الَّتِي عَمِلُوهَا هُنَا؟ لأَنَّهُمْ قَدْ مَلأُوا الأَرْضَ ظُلْماً وَيَعُودُونَ لإِغَاظَتِي, وَهَا هُمْ يُقَرِّبُونَ الْغُصْنَ إِلَى أَنْفِهِمْ. 18فَأَنَا أَيْضاً أُعَامِلُ بِـالْغَضَبِ. لاَ تُشْفِقُ عَيْنِي وَلاَ أَعْفُو. وَإِنْ صَرَخُوا فِي أُذُنَيَّ بِصَوْتٍ عَالٍ لاَ أَسْمَعُهُمْ . *

*و أوضح الله لحزقيال كيف انه سيترك أورشليم تسقط في يد أعداءها الذين سيفتكون بها و برجالها و نساءها و أطفالها و سيحمي الله فقط الذين لم ينساقوا وراء هذه العبادات الوثنية و ذلك بأن يضع سمة على جباههم و هو ما نراه بعد ذلك في إصحاح 9 .*


*حزقيال 9 : 1وَصَرَخَ فِي سَمْعِي بِصَوْتٍ عَالٍ: قَرِّبْ وُكَلاَءَ الْمَدِينَةِ, كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ وَعُدَّتَهُ الْمُهْلِكَةَ بِيَدِهِ». 2وَإِذَا بِسِتَّةِ رِجَالٍ مُقْبِلِينَ مِنْ طَرِيقِ الْبَابِ الأَعْلَى الَّذِي هُوَ مِنْ جِهَةِ الشِّمَالِ, وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ عُدَّتُهُ السَّاحِقَةُ بِيَدِهِ, وَفِي وَسَطِهِمْ رَجُلٌ لاَبِسٌ الْكَتَّانَ, وَعَلَى جَانِبِهِ دَوَاةُ كَـاتِبٍ. فَدَخَلُوا وَوَقَفُوا جَانِبَ مَذْبَحِ النُّحَاسِ. 3وَمَجْدُ إِلَهِ إِسْرَائِيلَ صَعِدَ عَنِ الْكَرُوبِ الَّذِي كَـانَ عَلَيْهِ إِلَى عَتَبَةِ الْبَيْتِ. فَدَعَا الرَّبُّ الرَّجُلَ اللاَّبِسَ الْكَتَّانِ الَّذِي دَوَاةُ الْكَـاتِبِ عَلَى جَانِبِهِ, 4وَقَالَ لَهُ: اعْبُرْ فِي وَسَطِ الْمَدِينَةِ أُورُشَلِيمَ, وَسِمْ سِمَةً عَلَى جِبَاهِ الرِّجَالِ الَّذِينَ يَئِنُّونَ وَيَتَنَهَّدُونَ عَلَى كُلِّ الرَّجَاسَاتِ الْمَصْنُوعَةِ فِي وَسَطِهَا». 5وَقَالَ لأُولَئِكَ فِي سَمْعِي: اعْبُرُوا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ وَرَاءَهُ وَاضْرِبُوا. لاَ تُشْفِقْ أَعْيُنُكُمْ وَلاَ تَعْفُوا. 6اَلشَّيْخَ وَالشَّابَّ وَالْعَذْرَاءَ وَالطِّفْلَ وَالنِّسَاءَ. اقْتُلُوا لِلْهَلاَكِ. وَلاَ تَقْرُبُوا مِنْ إِنْسَانٍ عَلَيْهِ السِّمَةُ, وَابْتَدِئُوا مِنْ مَقْدِسِي». فَـابْتَدَأُوا بِـالرِّجَالِ الشُّيُوخِ الَّذِينَ أَمَامَ الْبَيْتِ. 7وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: نَجِّسُوا الْبَيْتَ, وَامْلأُوا الدُّورَ قَتْلَى. اخْرُجُوا». فَخَرَجُوا وَقَتَلُوا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ. 8وَكَانَ بَيْنَمَا هُمْ يَقْتُلُونَ وَأُبْقِيتُ أَنَا, أَنِّي خَرَرْتُ عَلَى وَجْهِي وَصَرَخْتُ: اآهِ يَا سَيِّدُ الرَّبُّ! هَلْ أَنْتَ مُهْلِكٌ بَقِيَّةَ إِسْرَائِيلَ كُلَّهَا بِصَبِّ رِجْزِكَ عَلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ؟» 9فَقَالَ لِي: إِنَّ إِثْمَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَيَهُوذَا عَظِيمٌ جِدّاً جِدّاً, وَقَدِ امْتَلأَتِ الأَرْضُ دِمَاءً, وَامْتَلأَتِ الْمَدِينَةُ جَنَفاً. لأَنَّهُمْ يَقُولُونَ: الرَّبُّ قَدْ تَرَكَ الأَرْضَ, وَالرَّبُّ لاَ يَرَى. 10وَأَنَا أَيْضاً عَيْنِي لاَ تُشْفِقُ وَلاَ أَعْفُو. أَجْلِبُ طَرِيقَهُمْ عَلَى رُؤُوسِهِمْ».*


*فكما نرى من الأصحاح 9 أذا قرأناه بفهم و ليس كما يفعل من ينقلون بدون وعي آيات مبتورة ناقصة نرى أن الذي دونه النبي حزقيال عبارة عن ( رؤيا ) لما سوف يحدث لبعض شيوخ أورشليم و شعبها الذي فسد و ضل وراء الأوثان التي هي مكرهة للرب و كيف ان الله سيترك أورشليم تسقط في يد اعداءها بسبب الرجاسات و القتل التي ارتكبها اليهود و شيوخهم في تلك المدينة و أنه سيحمي فقط الذين رفضوا تلك الأعمال .*


*و تأكيدا لتلك الرؤيا وجه الرب تحذيره لخمسة و عشرون شيخا من قيادات شعب أسرائيل الذين ضلوا الشعب و اعملوا القتل في معارضيهم كما نرى ذلك في رؤيا أخرى في أصحاح 11 من نفس السفر .*

*حزقيال 11 : 1ثُمَّ رَفَعَنِي رُوحٌ وَأَتَى بِي إِلَى بَابِ بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ الشَّرْقِيِّ الْمُتَّجِهِ نَحْوَ الشَّرْقِ, وَإِذَا عِنْدَ مَدْخَلِ الْبَابِ خَمْسَةٌ وَعِشْرُونَ رَجُلاً, وَرَأَيْتُ بَيْنَهُمْ يَازَنْيَا بْنَ عَزُورَ, وَفَلَطْيَا بْنَ بَنَايَا رَئِيسَيِ الشَّعْبِ. 2فَقَالَ لِي: يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ, هَؤُلاَءِ هُمُ الرِّجَالُ الْمُفَكِّرُونَ بِـالإِثْمِ, الْمُشِيرُونَ مَشُورَةً رَدِيئَةً فِي هَذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ. 3اَلْقَائِلُونَ: مَا هُوَ قَرِيبٌ بِنَاءُ الْبُيُوتِ! هِيَ الْقِدْرُ وَنَحْنُ اللَّحْمُ! 4لأَجْلِ ذَلِكَ تَنَبَّأْ عَلَيْهِمْ. تَنَبَّأْ يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ. 5وَحَلَّ عَلَيَّ رُوحُ الرَّبِّ وَقَالَ لِي: قُلْ هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: هَكَذَا قُلْتُمْ يَا بَيْتَ إِسْرَائِيلَ, وَمَا يَخْطُرُ بِبَالِكُمْ قَدْ عَلِمْتُهُ. 6قَدْ كَثَّرْتُمْ قَتْلاَكُمْ فِي هَذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ وَمَلأْتُمْ أَزِقَّتَهَا بِـالْقَتْلَى. 7لِذَلِكَ هَكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: قَتْلاَكُمُ الَّذِينَ طَرَحْتُمُوهُمْ فِي وَسَطِهَا هُمُ اللَّحْمُ وَهِيَ الْقِدْرُ. وَإِيَّاكُمْ أُخْرِجُ مِنْ وَسَطِهَا. 8قَدْ فَزِعْتُمْ مِنَ السَّيْفِ, فَـالسَّيْفُ أَجْلِبُهُ عَلَيْكُمْ يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ. 9وَأُخْرِجُكُمْ مِنْ وَسَطِهَا وَأُسَلِّمُكُمْ إِلَى أَيْدِي الْغُرَبَاءِ, وَأُجْرِي فِيكُمْ أَحْكَـاماً. 10بِـالسَّيْفِ تَسْقُطُونَ. فِي تُخُمِ إِسْرَائِيلَ أَقْضِي عَلَيْكُمْ فَتَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ. 11هَذِهِ لاَ تَكُونُ لَكُمْ قِدْراً وَلاَ أَنْتُمْ تَكُونُونَ اللَّحْمَ فِي وَسَطِهَا. فِي تُخُمِ إِسْرَائِيلَ أَقْضِي عَلَيْكُمْ 12فَتَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ الَّذِي لَمْ تَسْلُكُوا فِي فَرَائِضِهِ وَلَمْ تَعْمَلُوا بِأَحْكَـامِهِ, بَلْ عَمِلْتُمْ حَسَبَ أَحْكَـامِ الأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ حَوْلَكُمْ .*


*و لمزيد من التوضيح أنصح بقراءة باقي السفر لأن به العديد من النبؤات و التحذيرات للشعب المتمرد .*
*الغريب أن البعض يتهم اليهود بتحريف الكتاب المقدس و أنهم يستغلون نصوصه لمهاجمة أعدائهم كالنص السابق الذي ينقله البعض بدون وعي , رغم أن النص و العقوبة التي فيه موجهة بالأساس الي اليهود و ليس الى باقي الشعوب .*


----------



## Desert Rose (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*الحالة الثانية*​


*سفر العدد 31 : 1 و كلم الرب موسى قائلا *
*31: 2 انتقم نقمة لبني اسرائيل من المديانيين ثم تضم الى قومك *
*31: 3 فكلم موسى الشعب قائلا جردوا منكم رجالا للجند فيكونوا على مديان ليجعلوا نقمة الرب على مديان *
*31: 4 الفا واحدا من كل سبط من جميع اسباط اسرائيل ترسلون للحرب ……*

*———————————*

*كالعادة نقول للكل يجب أن تقرأوا الكتاب المقدس بطريقة شاملة و لا نأتي بالنصوص مبتورة لكي نفهم ما هو المقصود من وراء الآيات , و هذا النص الذي يوضح أمر الله للشعب اليهودي بقتال المديانيين دون ان يقرأ ما قبلها أو كامل الأصحاح ليعرف ما حدث فيه , أذا رجعنا لسفر العدد الأصحاح 22 نجد الآتي :*


*العدد 22 : 1وَارْتَحَل بَنُو إِسْرَائِيل وَنَزَلُوا فِي عَرَبَاتِ مُوآبَ مِنْ عَبْرِ أُرْدُنِّ أَرِيحَا. 2وَلمَّا رَأَى بَالاقُ بْنُ صِفُّورَ جَمِيعَ مَا فَعَل إِسْرَائِيلُ بِالأَمُورِيِّينَ 3فَزَِعَ مُوآبُ مِنَ الشَّعْبِ جِدّاً لأَنَّهُ كَثِيرٌ وَضَجَِرَ مُوآبُ مِنْ قِبَل بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل. 4فَقَال مُوآبُ لِشُيُوخِ مِدْيَانَ: «الآنَ يَلحَسُ الجُمْهُورُ كُل مَا حَوْلنَا كَمَا يَلحَسُ الثَّوْرُ خُضْرَةَ الحَقْلِ». وَكَانَ بَالاقُ بْنُ صِفُّورَ مَلِكاً لِمُوآبَ فِي ذَلِكَ الزَّمَانِ. 5 فَأَرْسَل رُسُلاً إِلى بَلعَامَ بْنِ بَعُورَ إِلى فَتُورَ التِي عَلى النَّهْرِ فِي أَرْضِ بَنِي شَعْبِهِ لِيَدْعُوَهُ قَائِلاً: «هُوَذَا شَعْبٌ قَدْ خَرَجَ مِنْ مِصْرَ. هُوَذَا قَدْ غَشَّى وَجْهَ الأَرْضِ وَهُوَ مُقِيمٌ مُقَابَِلِي. 6فَالآنَ تَعَال وَالعَنْ لِي هَذَا الشَّعْبَ لأَنَّهُ أَعْظَمُ مِنِّي. لعَلهُ يُمْكِنُنَا أَنْ نَكْسِرَهُ فَأَطْرُدَهُ مِنَ الأَرْضِ. لأَنِّي عَرَفْتُ أَنَّ الذِي تُبَارِكُهُ مُبَارَكٌ وَالذِي تَلعَنُهُ مَلعُونٌ». 7فَانْطَلقَ شُيُوخُ مُوآبَ وَشُيُوخُ مِدْيَانَ وَحُلوَانُ العِرَافَةِ فِي أَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَتُوا إِلى بَلعَامَ وَكَلمُوهُ بِكَلامِ بَالاقَ. 8فَقَال لهُمْ: «بِيتُوا هُنَا الليْلةَ فَأَرُدَّ عَليْكُمْ جَوَاباً كَمَا يُكَلِّمُنِي الرَّبُّ». فَمَكَثَ رُؤَسَاءُ مُوآبَ عِنْدَ بَلعَامَ*


*غضب بالاق ملك موآب من الشعب اليهودي بعد ان أوقع تأديب الرب على الأموريين فقرر أن يكيد المكيدة للشعب اليهودي كي يتسنى له طرده و أغضاب الرب عليه فأرسل شيوخ مديان و شيوخ موآب و العرافة الى بلعام الشيخ ليـلعن الشعب و كما سنرى في الأصحاحات التالية ظهر الله لبلعام و طلب منه عدم الرجوع مع شيوخ مديان و موآب فأرسل بالاق له مرة ثانية فأمره الله بأن يذهب معهم و لكن لا يفعل شئ الا الذي يقوله له الله .*


*ذهب بلعام مع شيوخ مديان الى بالاق و بدلا من أن يـلعن الشعب العبراني كما طلب منه بالاق بارك الشعب كما أمره الله و قال بلعام لبالاق أنه لا يستطيع أن يتصرف من نفسه و انما وفقا لما امره به الله .*


*العدد 25 : 1وَأَقَامَ إِسْرَائِيلُ فِي شِطِّيمَ وَابْتَدَأَ الشَّعْبُ يَزْنُونَ مَعَ بَنَاتِ مُوآبَ. 2فَدَعَوْنَ الشَّعْبَ إِلى ذَبَائِحِ آلِهَتِهِنَّ فَأَكَل الشَّعْبُ وَسَجَدُوا لِآلِهَتِهِنَّ. 3وَتَعَلقَ إِسْرَائِيلُ بِبَعْلِ فَغُورَ. فَحَمِيَ غَضَبُ الرَّبِّ عَلى إِسْرَائِيل.*

*- بعد هذا رأي المديانيين ان الوسيلة الوحيدة لأغضاب الله على الشعب العبراني هو أن يجروه الى الزنا و الى العبادات الوثنية فيحمى غضب الرب عليهم و هو ما حدث فعلا و نراه في الآتي :*

*و نتيجة لهذه الأفعال و الزنا الذي انتشر ، أنتشر الوباء في الشعب العبراني و مات منهم العديدين نتيجة لتلك المكيدة من المديانيين و طلب الله من النبي موسى توقيع عقوبة الأعدام على الرؤساء الذين عبدوا بعل فغور و نتيجة لذلك توقف الوباء الذي حصد أرواح أربعة و عشرين ألفا .*


*العدد 25 : 9وَكَانَ الذِينَ مَاتُوا بِالوَبَإِ أَرْبَعَةً وَعِشْرِينَ أَلفاً .*
*و لهذا طلب الرب من موسى أن ينتقم من المديانيين لأن عين بعين و سن بسن في القتل و لأن سافك دم الأنسان بيد الأنسان يسفك دمه كما تقول الشريعة و لأن المديانيين تسببوا في زناهم و عبادتهم لبعل فغور بضلال الشعب العبراني و أنتشار الوباء فيه مما تسبب في وفاة الآلاف السابق ذكرها .*

*لهذا نجد الآتي في الأصحاح 25 *

*العدد 25 : 1 6ثُمَّ قَال الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: 17«ضَايِقُوا المِدْيَانِيِّينَ وَاضْرِبُوهُمْ 18لأَنَّهُمْ ضَايَقُوكُمْ بِمَكَايِدِهِمِ التِي كَادُوكُمْ بِهَا فِي أَمْرِ فَغُورَ وَأَمْرِ كُزْبِي أُخْتِهِمْ بِنْتِ رَئِيسٍ لِمِدْيَانَ التِي قُتِلتْ يَوْمَ الوَبَإِ بِسَبَبِ فَغُورَ».*

*لقد وقع الله العقوبة على المديانيين كنتيجة للمكيدة و الضلال التي فعلوها بعبادة بعل فغور و تسببهم نتيجة لذلك بالوباء .*
*و مع هذا طلب الله الأبقاء على أطفال المديانيين و كان عددهم في حدود 32 ألف من ما هم دون الخمسة عشر عاما فكبروا و تربوا بين الشعب العبراني فقد طلب الله الأبقاء على العذارى و الأطفال و بأخذ أن متوسط سن الزواج في القديم كان أربعة عشر عاما أذا فيكون العذارى المقصود بهم من هم أقل من تلك السن أي مادون الخامسة عشر .*

*لأن الله يعلم جيدا أن هؤلاء الأطفال سيشبون بطريقة لا تغضبه أذا أبتعدوا عن رجاسات أهلهم .*

*————————————-*


*حالات أخرى (3)*​ 


*تثنية 7 : 1 «مَتَى أَتَى بِكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ إِلى الأَرْضِ التِي أَنْتَ دَاخِلٌ إِليْهَا لِتَمْتَلِكَهَا وَطَرَدَ شُعُوباً كَثِيرَةً مِنْ أَمَامِكَ: الحِثِّيِّينَ وَالجِرْجَاشِيِّينَ وَالأَمُورِيِّينَ وَالكَنْعَانِيِّينَ وَالفِرِزِّيِّينَ وَالحِوِّيِّينَ وَاليَبُوسِيِّينَ سَبْعَ شُعُوبٍ أَكْثَرَ وَأَعْظَمَ مِنْكَ 2وَدَفَعَهُمُ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ أَمَامَكَ وَضَرَبْتَهُمْ فَإِنَّكَ تُحَرِّمُهُمْ. لا تَقْطَعْ لهُمْ عَهْداً وَلا تُشْفِقْ عَليْهِمْ 3 وَلا تُصَاهِرْهُمْ. ابْنَتَكَ لا تُعْطِ لاِبْنِهِ وَابْنَتَهُ لا تَأْخُذْ لاِبْنِكَ. 4لأَنَّهُ يَرُدُّ ابْنَكَ مِنْ وَرَائِي فَيَعْبُدُ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى فَيَحْمَى غَضَبُ الرَّبِّ عَليْكُمْ وَيُهْلِكُكُمْ سَرِيعاً. 5وَلكِنْ هَكَذَا تَفْعَلُونَ بِهِمْ: تَهْدِمُونَ مَذَابِحَهُمْ وَتُكَسِّرُونَ أَنْصَابَهُمْ وَتُقَطِّعُونَ سَوَارِيَهُمْ وَتُحْرِقُونَ تَمَاثِيلهُمْ بِالنَّارِ. 6لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ شَعْبٌ مُقَدَّسٌ لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ. إِيَّاكَ قَدِ اخْتَارَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ لِتَكُونَ لهُ شَعْباً أَخَصَّ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الشُّعُوبِ الذِينَ عَلى وَجْهِ الأَرْضِ 7ليْسَ مِنْ كَوْنِكُمْ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ سَائِرِ الشُّعُوبِ التَصَقَ الرَّبُّ بِكُمْ وَاخْتَارَكُمْ لأَنَّكُمْ أَقَلُّ مِنْ سَائِرِ الشُّعُوبِ. 8بَل مِنْ مَحَبَّةِ الرَّبِّ إِيَّاكُمْ وَحِفْظِهِ القَسَمَ الذِي أَقْسَمَ لآِبَائِكُمْ أَخْرَجَكُمُ الرَّبُّ بِيَدٍ شَدِيدَةٍ وَفَدَاكُمْ مِنْ بَيْتِ العُبُودِيَّةِ مِنْ يَدِ فِرْعَوْنَ مَلِكِ مِصْرَ. 9فَاعْلمْ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ هُوَ اللهُ الإِلهُ الأَمِينُ الحَافِظُ العَهْدَ وَالإِحْسَانَ لِلذِينَ يُحِبُّونَهُ وَيَحْفَظُونَ وَصَايَاهُ إِلى أَلفِ جِيلٍ 10وَالمُجَازِي الذِينَ يُبْغِضُونَهُ بِوُجُوهِهِمْ لِيُهْلِكَهُمْ. لا يُمْهِلُ مَنْ يُبْغِضُهُ. بِوَجْهِهِ يُجَازِيهِ. 11فَاحْفَظِ الوَصَايَا وَالفَرَائِضَ وَالأَحْكَامَ التِي أَنَا أُوصِيكَ اليَوْمَ لِتَعْمَلهَا. *



*———–*​ 


*تثنية 7 : 16وَتَأْكُلُ كُل الشُّعُوبِ الذِينَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ يَدْفَعُ إِليْكَ. لا تُشْفِقْ عَيْنَاكَ عَليْهِمْ وَلا تَعْبُدْ آلِهَتَهُمْ لأَنَّ ذَلِكَ شَرَكٌ لكَ. 17إِنْ قُلتَ فِي قَلبِكَ: هَؤُلاءِ الشُّعُوبُ أَكْثَرُ مِنِّي. كَيْفَ أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَطْرُدَهُمْ؟ 18فَلا تَخَفْ مِنْهُمُ. اذْكُرْ مَا فَعَلهُ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ بِفِرْعَوْنَ وَبِجَمِيعِ المِصْرِيِّينَ. 19التَّجَارِبَ العَظِيمَةَ التِي أَبْصَرَتْهَا عَيْنَاكَ وَالآيَاتِ وَالعَجَائِبَ وَاليَدَ الشَّدِيدَةَ وَالذِّرَاعَ الرَّفِيعَةَ التِي بِهَا أَخْرَجَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ. هَكَذَا يَفْعَلُ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ بِجَمِيعِ الشُّعُوبِ التِي أَنْتَ خَائِفٌ مِنْ وَجْهِهَا. 20«وَالزَّنَابِيرُ أَيْضاً يُرْسِلُهَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ عَليْهِمْ حَتَّى يَفْنَى البَاقُونَ وَالمُخْتَفُونَ مِنْ أَمَامِكَ. 21لا تَرْهَبْ وُجُوهَهُمْ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ فِي وَسَطِكَ إِلَهٌ عَظِيمٌ وَمَخُوفٌ. 22وَلكِنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ يَطْرُدُ هَؤُلاءِ الشُّعُوبَ مِنْ أَمَامِكَ قَلِيلاً قَلِيلاً. لا تَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ تُفْنِيَهُمْ سَرِيعاً لِئَلا تَكْثُرَ عَليْكَ وُحُوشُ البَرِّيَّةِ. 23وَيَدْفَعُهُمُ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ أَمَامَكَ وَيُوقِعُ بِهِمِ اضْطِرَاباً عَظِيماً حَتَّى يَفْنُوا. 24وَيَدْفَعُ مُلُوكَهُمْ إِلى يَدِكَ فَتَمْحُو اسْمَهُمْ مِنْ تَحْتِ السَّمَاءِ. لا يَقِفُ إِنْسَانٌ فِي وَجْهِكَ حَتَّى تُفْنِيَهُمْ. 25وَتَمَاثِيل آلِهَتِهِمْ تُحْرِقُونَ بِالنَّارِ. لا تَشْتَهِ فِضَّةً وَلا ذَهَباً مِمَّا عَليْهَا لِتَأْخُذَ لكَ لِئَلا تُصَادَ بِهِ لأَنَّهُ رِجْسٌ عِنْدَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ. 26وَلا تُدْخِل رِجْساً إِلى بَيْتِكَ لِئَلا تَكُونَ مُحَرَّماً مِثْلهُ. تَسْتَقْبِحُهُ وَتَكْرَهُهُ لأَنَّهُ مُحَرَّمٌ».*


*———–*​ 


*قَالَ يَشُوعُ لِلشَّعْبِ: اهْتِفُوا، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ وَهَبَكُمُ الْمَدِينَةَ. وَاجْعَلُوا الْمَدِينَةَ وَكُلَّ مَا فِيهَا مُحَرَّماً لِلرَّبِّ، . . . . أَمَّا كُلُّ غَنَائِمِ الْفِضَّةِ وَالذَّهَبِ وَآنِيَةِ النُّحَاسِ وَالْحَدِيدِ، فَتُخَصَّصُ لِلرَّبِّ وَتُحْفَظُ فِى خِزَانَتِهِ. فَهَتَفَ الشَّعْبُ، وَنَفَخَ الْكَهَنَةُ فِي الأَبْوَاقِ. وَكَانَ هُتَافُ الشَّعْبِ لَدَى سَمَاعِهِمْ صَوْتَ نَفْخِ الأَبْوَاقِ عَظِيماً، فَانْهَارَ السُّورُ فِي مَوْضِعِهِ. فَانْدَفَعَ الشَّعْبُ نَحْوَ الْمَدِينَةِ كُلٌّ إِلَى وِجْهَتِهِ، وَاسْتَوْلَوْا عَلَيْهَا. وَدَمَّرُوا الْمَدِينَةَ وَقَضَوْا بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ عَلَى كُلِّ مَنْ فِيهَا مِنْ رِجَالٍ وَنِسَاءٍ وَأَطْفَالٍ وَشُيُوخٍ حَتَّى الْبَقَرِ وَالْغَنَمِ وَالْحَمِيرِ.*

*——————————————*


*النصوص المختلفة من سفر التثنية و من سفر يشوع تتكلم عن شعوب و قبائل معينة وثنية كانت تسكن في الأرض التى وعد الله بسكناها لشعبه في العهد القديم (ليست تشريع وليست عامة تجاه العالم كله)*

*و النص الأخير يوضح دخول الشعب العبراني لأريحا و تدميرها و شعب اريحا كان من الشعوب الوثنية التي أغضبت الله بعبادة الوثان و الزنا و **الذبائح البشرية** فكان حكم الله عليهم تماما كما حكم من قبل على سدوم و عمورة و كما فعل أيام الطوفان و لكن وقع الله عليهم العقوبة هذه المرة عن طريق شعبه لكي تعلم هذه الشعوب المتمردة قوة بأس الله . (اختلاف الوسيلة والعقوبة واحدة)*


*لقد عاقب الله هذه الشعوب لعبادتهم الوثنية و حرم الأختلاط بهم حتى لا يفتنوا الشعب اليهودي عن عبادة الله كما حدث مع سليمان النبي عندما زاغ عن عبادة الله بسبب تعدد زوجاته من الأمم .*

*لم يكن شعب الله بقيادة الانبياء المختارين يساومون اي من الشعوب ( اما في التهود او الموت ) لان هذا كان حكم الله النهائي على شعوب تمردت على الله . (ليس من أجل نشر الدين)*

*لأن الله **ليس عنده محاباة** فقد وقع عقوبات شديدة على شعب إسرائيل نفسه عندما حاد عن طريقه و أبتعد عن عبادته فسمح بهزيمته شر هزيمة أمام الفلسطينيين الذين أخذوا تابوت العهد منهم و نرى هذا في سفر صمويل الأول كما أنه سمح بسبي الشعب اليهودي مرتان أيام البابليين و أيام الآشوريين و ذلك عندما زاغوا وراء العبادة الوثنية . (ليست موجهة حكرا إلى الشعوب الوثنية بل حتى عندما أخطا الشعب اليهودي نال عقوبته) *


*الله لم يقل لهم أنكم أعلى من جميع الشعوب إلى مدى الأيام بل جعل ذلك شرط حفظ عهده فقط و عندما ابتعدوا عنه وقع عنهم عقوبات أشد .*

*و نرى ذلك في نفس سفر يشوع في الأصحاح رقم 7 و انصح بقرائته .*

*أيضا أمر الله بحفظ العهد للأمم التي لم تغضب الرب بشدة كما فعلت تلك القبائل السابق ذكرها و نرى هذا في الآتي :*

*سفر صموئيل الثاني 21 : “وكان جوع في ايام داود ثلاث سنين سنة بعد سنة فطلب داود وجه الرب.فقال الرب هو لاجل شاول ولاجل بيت الدماء لانه قتل الجبعونيين“*

*أذا راجعنا هذا النص نكتشف ان هناك عقابا حل على اليهود لانهم لم يلتزموا بعهدا اقاموه مع الجبعونيين ويمكنك قراءة قصتهم في سفر يشوع الاصحاح التاسع ، وسوف نكتشف ان الله عادل سواء مع اليهود او الأمم ، بانه يوقع عقابه على شعبه اذا ما خالف عهدا اقامه مع الجبعونيين .*



*الحالة الرابعة*​ 


*من سفر صمويل الأول 15 : 1وَقَالَ صَمُوئِيلُ لِشَاوُلَ: «إِيَّايَ أَرْسَلَ الرَّبُّ لِمَسْحِكَ مَلِكاً عَلَى شَعْبِهِ إِسْرَائِيلَ. وَالآنَ فَاسْمَعْ صَوْتَ كَلاَمِ الرَّبِّ. 2هَكَذَا يَقُولُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: إِنِّي قَدِ افْتَقَدْتُ مَا عَمِلَ عَمَالِيقُ بِإِسْرَائِيلَ حِينَ وَقَفَ لَهُ فِي الطَّرِيقِ عِنْدَ صُعُودِهِ مِنْ مِصْرَ. 3فَالآنَ اذْهَبْ وَاضْرِبْ عَمَالِيقَ وَحَرِّمُوا كُلَّ مَا لَهُ وَلاَ تَعْفُ عَنْهُمْ بَلِ اقْتُلْ رَجُلاً وَامْرَأَةً, طِفْلاً وَرَضِيعاً, بَقَراً وَغَنَماً, جَمَلاً وَحِمَاراً».*


*—————————————-*

*أولا عند خروج بني أسرائيل من مصر و كانوا وحدهم في الصحاري قام العماليق بدون مبرر بالهجوم عليهم لمحاولة أبادتهم و يظهر هذا في سفر الخروج*

*خروج 17 : 8وَأَتَى عَمَالِيقُ وَحَارَبَ إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي رَفِيدِيمَ. 9فَقَالَ مُوسَى لِيَشُوعَ: «انْتَخِبْ لَنَا رِجَالاً وَاخْرُجْ حَارِبْ عَمَالِيقَ. وَغَداً أَقِفُ أَنَا عَلَى رَأْسِ التَّلَّةِ وَعَصَا اللهِ فِي يَدِي». 10فَفَعَلَ يَشُوعُ كَمَا قَالَ لَهُ مُوسَى لِيُحَارِبَ عَمَالِيقَ. وَأَمَّا مُوسَى وَهَارُونُ وَحُورُ فَصَعِدُوا عَلَى رَأْسِ التَّلَّةِ. 11وَكَانَ إِذَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى يَدَهُ أَنَّ إِسْرَائِيلَ يَغْلِبُ وَإِذَا خَفَضَ يَدَهُ أَنَّ عَمَالِيقَ يَغْلِبُ.*

*و أذا رجعنا لسفر التكوين نعرف أن هؤلاء العماليق كانوا يسكنون في الصحراء قرب قادش كما هو مدون في تكوين 14 و قد أرتحلوا مسافة كبيرة لا لشئ سوى الفتك ببني أسرائيل بعد أن علموا بخروجهم من مصر .*

*ثم صبر الله عليهم مدة من ثلاثة لأربعة قرون أستمروا فيها في الأعتداء على الشعب العبراني محاولين القضاء عليه و يظهر هذا أيضا في سفر القضاة فقد أتحد العماليق مع عجلون ملك موآب*

*قضاة 3 : 13 13فَجَمَعَ إِلَيْهِ بَنِي عَمُّونَ وَعَمَالِيقَ, وَسَارَ وَضَرَبَ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَامْتَلَكُوا مَدِينَةَ النَّخْلِ. 14فَعَبَدَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ عِجْلُونَ مَلِكَ مُوآبَ ثَمَانِيَ عَشَرَةَ سَنَةً. 15وَصَرَخَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ, فَأَقَامَ لَهُمُ الرَّبُّ مُخَلِّصاً إِهُودَ بْنَ جِيرَا الْبِنْيَامِينِيَّ, رَجُلاً أَعْسَرَ. فَأَرْسَلَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ بِيَدِهِ هَدِيَّةً لِعِجْلُونَ مَلِكِ مُوآبَ. *
*و لهذا طلب الرب من صمويل النيبي محاربتهم و الدليل هو الآتي : *


*صمويل الأول 15 : 1وَقَالَ صَمُوئِيلُ لِشَاوُلَ: «إِيَّايَ أَرْسَلَ الرَّبُّ لِمَسْحِكَ مَلِكاً عَلَى شَعْبِهِ إِسْرَائِيلَ. وَالآنَ فَاسْمَعْ صَوْتَ كَلاَمِ الرَّبِّ. 2هَكَذَا يَقُولُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: إِنِّي قَدِ افْتَقَدْتُ مَا عَمِلَ عَمَالِيقُ بِإِسْرَائِيلَ حِينَ وَقَفَ لَهُ فِي الطَّرِيقِ عِنْدَ صُعُودِهِ مِنْ مِصْرَ. 3فَالآنَ اذْهَبْ وَاضْرِبْ عَمَالِيقَ وَحَرِّمُوا كُلَّ مَا لَهُ وَلاَ تَعْفُ عَنْهُمْ بَلِ اقْتُلْ رَجُلاً وَامْرَأَةً, طِفْلاً وَرَضِيعاً, بَقَراً وَغَنَماً, جَمَلاً وَحِمَاراً».*

*المفروض أن من يقرأ الآيات يدرسها من بدايتها و ليس من نهايتها و أن يتابع الأحداث من أولها *

*لقد بدأ العماليق بالاعتداء على الشعب العبراني و أرادوا أبادته منذ بداية خروجهم من أرض مصر و لكن الله أعطاهم مدة من ثلاثة لأربعة قرون للتوبة فلم يرتدعوا بل على العكس شنوا حرب أخرى بالتعاون مع عجلون ملك موآب ثم استمروا في شن الغارات على الشعب العبراني فكان قضاء الرب عليهم بعد أربعة قرون بعد أن يأس من إصلاحهم .*


*———————–*


*الحالة الخامسة*​ 


*تُجازى السامرة لأنها تمردت على إلهها . بالسيف يسقطون . تحطم أطفالهم ، والحوامل تشق*


*———————– *


*الحقيقة يستخدم البعض تلك الآيات من سفر هوشع و لا يعرف لا معناها و لا ماتشير أليه*


*الله دائما في العهد الكتاب المقدس يعبر عن العلاقة بينه و بين شعبه بعلاقة الرجل و امرأته و عندما يضل الشعب وراء الآلهة الوثنية الأخرى كان يقول الكتاب المقدس دائما هذا التعبير زنى الشعب وراء آلهة غريبة و النص الذي يعرضه البعض يشير الى عقاب السامرة التي كانت في مملكة يهوذا و أبناؤها و أطفالها المشار أليها هنا هم نتائج خطاياهم و عباداتهم و لا يفهم منها المعنى الحرفي للكلام كما يظن البعض *

*المعنى المقصود من وراء الآية ليس المعنى الحرفي و أنما المقصود به نهاية العبادة الوثنية التي أنتشرت في السامرة و أولادها التي هي الخطية فالكتاب يقول :*

*يعقوب 1 : 15 ثم الشهوة اذا حبلت تلد خطية والخطية اذا كملت تنتج موتا *

*سفر هوشع يتكلم كله بهذه اللغة الرمزية السابق شرحها و نجده في الآتي : *

*هوشع 2 : 1 «قُولُوا لإِخْوَتِكُمْ «عَمِّي» وَلأَخَوَاتِكُمْ «رُحَامَةَ». 2حَاكِمُوا أُمَّكُمْ حَاكِمُوا لأَنَّهَا لَيْسَتِ امْرَأَتِي وَأَنَا لَسْتُ رَجُلَهَا لِتَعْزِلَ زِنَاهَا عَنْ وَجْهِهَا وَفِسْقَهَا مِنْ بَيْنِ ثَدْيَيْهَا 3لِئَلاَّ أُجَرِّدَهَا عُرْيَانَةً وَأَوْقِفَهَا كَيَوْمِ وِلاَدَتِهَا وَأَجْعَلَهَا كَقَفْرٍ وَأُصَيِّرَهَا كَأَرْضٍ يَابِسَةٍ وَأُمِيتَهَا بِـالْعَطَشِ. 4وَلاَ أَرْحَمُ أَوْلاَدَهَا لأَنَّهُمْ أَوْلاَدُ زِنًى. 5«لأَنَّ أُمَّهُمْ قَدْ زَنَتِ. الَّتِي حَبِلَتْ بِهِمْ صَنَعَتْ خِزْياً. لأَنَّهَا قَالَتْ: أَذْهَبُ وَرَاءَ مُحِبِّيَّ الَّذِينَ يُعْطُونَ خُبْزِي وَمَائِي صُوفِي وَكَتَّانِي زَيْتِي وَأَشْرِبَتِي. 6لِذَلِكَ هَئَنَذَا أُسَيِّجُ طَرِيقَكِ بِـالشَّوْكِ وَأَبْنِي حَائِطَهَا حَتَّى لاَ تَجِدَ مَسَالِكَهَا. 7فَتَتْبَعُ مُحِبِّيهَا وَلاَ تُدْرِكُهُمْ وَتُفَتِّشُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ تَجِدُهُمْ. فَتَقُولُ: أَذْهَبُ وَأَرْجِعُ إِلَى رَجُلِي الأَوَّّلِ لأَنَّهُ حِينَئِذٍ كَانَ خَيْرٌ لِي مِنَ الآن .*


*الأم** هنا مقصود بها الشعب اليهودي الذي خان الرب .*

*9«هَلاَكُكَ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ أَنَّكَ عَلَيَّ عَلَى عَوْنِكَ. 10فَأَيْنَ هُوَ مَلِكُكَ حَتَّى يُخَلِّصَكَ فِي جَمِيعِ مُدُنِكَ؟ وَقُضَاتُكَ حَيْثُ قُلْتَ: أَعْطِنِي مَلِكاً وَرُؤَسَاءَ؟ 11أَنَا أَعْطَيْتُكَ مَلِكاً بِغَضَبِي وَأَخَذْتُهُ بِسَخَطِي. 12«إِثْمُ أَفْرَايِمَ مَصْرُورٌ. خَطِيَّتُهُ مَكْنُوزَةٌ. 13مَخَاضُ الْوَالِدَةِ يَأْتِي عَلَيْهِ. هُوَ ابْنٌ غَيْرُ حَكِيمٍ إِذْ لَمْ يَقِفْ فِي الْوَقْتِ فِي مَوْلِدِ الْبَنِينَ .*


*—————————————-*



*الحالة السادسة*​ 


*من سفر أشعياء : ((وتحطم أطفالهم أمام عيونهم وتنهب بيوتهم وتفضح نساؤهم )) *


*—————————————*

*للمرة الألف نعيد و نكرر لمن لا يفهم عندما نعرض نصا أو آية يجب أن نقرأها في الأصحاح الذي أتت فيه لكي نفهم معناها و ما تشير أليه*
*و ليس بطريقة القص و اللصق كالجهلاء*


*أشعياء 13 : 1وَحْيٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ بَابِلَ رَآهُ إِشَعْيَاءُ بْنُ آمُوصَ: 2«أَقِيمُوا رَايَةً عَلَى جَبَلٍ أَقْرَعَ. ارْفَعُوا صَوْتاً إِلَيْهِمْ. أَشِيرُوا بِالْيَدِ لِيَدْخُلُوا أَبْوَابَ الْعُتَاةِ. 3أَنَا أَوْصَيْتُ مُقَدَّسِيَّ وَدَعَوْتُ أَبْطَالِي لأَجْلِ غَضَبِي مُفْتَخِرِي عَظَمَتِي». 4صَوْتُ جُمْهُورٍ عَلَى الْجِبَالِ شِبْهَ قَوْمٍ كَثِيرِينَ. صَوْتُ ضَجِيجِ مَمَالِكِ أُمَمٍ مُجْتَمِعَةٍ. رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ يَعْرِضُ جَيْشَ الْحَرْبِ. 5يَأْتُونَ مِنْ أَرْضٍ بَعِيدَةٍ مِنْ أَقْصَى السَّمَاوَاتِ. الرَّبُّ وَأَدَوَاتُ سَخَطِهِ لِيُخْرِبَ كُلَّ الأَرْضِ6وَلْوِلُوا لأَنَّ يَوْمَ الرَّبِّ قَرِيبٌ قَادِمٌ كَخَرَابٍ مِنَ الْقَادِرِ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. 7لِذَلِكَ تَرْتَخِي كُلُّ الأَيَادِي وَيَذُوبُ كُلُّ قَلْبِ إِنْسَانٍ 8فَيَرْتَاعُونَ. تَأْخُذُهُمْ أَوْجَاعٌ وَمَخَاضٌ. يَتَلَوُّونَ كَوَالِدَةٍ. يَبْهَتُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ. وُجُوهُهُمْ وُجُوهُ لَهِيبٍ. 9 هُوَذَا يَوْمُ الرَّبِّ قَادِمٌ قَاسِياً بِسَخَطٍ وَحُمُوِّ غَضَبٍ لِيَجْعَلَ الأَرْضَ خَرَاباً وَيُبِيدَ مِنْهَا خُطَاتَهَا. 10فَإِنَّ نُجُومَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَجَبَابِرَتَهَا لاَ تُبْرِزُ نُورَهَا. تُظْلِمُ الشَّمْسُ عِنْدَ طُلُوعِهَا وَالْقَمَرُ لاَ يَلْمَعُ بِضُوئِهِ. 11وَأُعَاقِبُ الْمَسْكُونَةَ عَلَى شَرِّهَا وَالْمُنَافِقِينَ عَلَى إِثْمِهِمْ وَأُبَطِّلُ تَعَظُّمَ الْمُسْتَكْبِرِينَ وَأَضَعُ تَجَبُّرَ الْعُتَاةِ. 12وَأَجْعَلُ الرَّجُلَ أَعَزَّ مِنَ الذَّهَبِ الإِبْرِيزِ وَالإِنْسَانَ أَعَزَّ مِنْ ذَهَبِ أُوفِيرَ. 13لِذَلِكَ أُزَلْزِلُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَتَتَزَعْزَعُ الأَرْضُ مِنْ مَكَانِهَا فِي سَخَطِ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ وَفِي يَوْمِ حُمُوِّ غَضَبِهِ. 14وَيَكُونُونَ كَظَبْيٍ طَرِيدٍ وَكَغَنَمٍ بِلاَ مَنْ يَجْمَعُهَا. يَلْتَفِتُونَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى شَعْبِهِ وَيَهْرُبُونَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى أَرْضِهِ. 15كُلُّ مَنْ وُجِدَ يُطْعَنُ وَكُلُّ مَنِ انْحَاشَ يَسْقُطُ بِالسَّيْفِ. 16وَتُحَطَّمُ أَطْفَالُهُمْ أَمَامَ عُيُونِهِمْ وَتُنْهَبُ بُيُوتُهُمْ وَتُفْضَحُ نِسَاؤُهُمْ. 17هَئَنَذَا أُهَيِّجُ عَلَيْهِمِ الْمَادِيِّينَ الَّذِينَ لاَ يَعْتَدُّونَ بِالْفِضَّةِ وَلاَ يُسَرُّونَ بِالذَّهَبِ 18فَتُحَطِّمُ الْقِسِيُّ الْفِتْيَانَ ولاَ يَرْحَمُونَ ثَمَرَةَ الْبَطْنِ. لاَ تُشْفِقُ عُيُونُهُمْ عَلَى الأَوْلاَدِ. 19وَتَصِيرُ بَابِلُ بَهَاءُ الْمَمَالِكِ وَزِينَةُ فَخْرِ الْكِلْدَانِيِّينَ كَتَقْلِيبِ اللَّهِ سَدُومَ وَعَمُورَةَ. 20لاَ تُعْمَرُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ وَلاَ تُسْكَنُ إِلَى دَوْرٍ فَدَوْرٍ وَلاَ يُخَيِّمُ هُنَاكَ أَعْرَابِيٌّ وَلاَ يُرْبِضُ هُنَاكَ رُعَاةٌ. 21بَلْ تَرْبُضُ هُنَاكَ وُحُوشُ الْقَفْرِ وَيَمْلَأُ الْبُومُ بُيُوتَهُمْ وَتَسْكُنُ هُنَاكَ بَنَاتُ النَّعَامِ وَتَرْقُصُ هُنَاكَ مَعْزُ الْوَحْشِ 22وَتَصِيحُ بَنَاتُ آوَى فِي قُصُورِهِمْ وَالذِّئَابُ فِي هَيَاكِلِ التَّنَعُّمِ وَوَقْتُهَا قَرِيبُ الْمَجِيءِ وَأَيَّامُهَا لاَ تَطُولُ.*


*هذا الأصحاح يتحدث النبى (نبوة = وحي) عن الخراب الحرفى الذى سيحدث لبابل بمحاصرتها وسقوطها على أيدى مملكة مادى وفارس والتى سوف تدمر قصورها وسوف يكون خرابها تاماً بحيث لن تقوم مرة ثانية وهذا حدث بالفعل فقد دمرت بابل ولم يعد لها ذكر إلى يومنا هذا وما هى الأن إلا مجموعة من الخرائب يبحث عنها علماء الآثار. *


*و ما تزال بابل القديمة خربة حتى الآن و تقع على ما أظن حوالي 50 كم جنوب العاصمة بغداد .*


*الذين خربوا بابل هم مملكة مادي و فارس و لا علاقة للشعب اليهودي بذلك يدعي البعض .*


*———————————*


*تعليق : من **ابراهيم القبطي*


*نجد في حروب العهد القديم *

*1) لم تكن بهدف نشر الدين اليهودي (لا يمكن الحكم على الضمائر من جهة الايمان أو عدمه بقوة السيف ، واليهودية لم ولن تكون ديانة تبشيرية أو دعوية)*

*2) لم تكن شريعة أو سنَّة (اليهود لم يحاربوا على سنة موسى أو يشوع أو داوود) كلها كانت حروب موجهة تجاة شعوب معينة ولم يجعلها اليهود نبراسا أو سنة أو شريعة لقتال العالم أجمع (محددة زمانيا بالحدث نفسه)*

*3) لم تكن موجهة للعالم كله بل تجاه شعوب معينة (محددة مكانيا وجغرافيا)*

*4) لم تكن دائما موجهة للشعوب الوثنية : بل وبعدل الإله كانت توجهة ضد من يخطئ ، والأمثلة كثيرة على عقوبات إلهية موجهة للشعب اليهودي نفسه على أيدى شعوب وثنية لأنهم كسروا العهد مع الرب*


*5) دائما وكانت لها أسبابها ، ومنحت الكثير من الفرص لهذه الشعوب بالتوبة : كمثل شعب عماليق الذي صبر عليه الرب أكثر من ثلاث قرون قبل أن يأمر بإفنائه *

*وهذا أوضح في قصة يونان مع شعب نينوى في سفر يونان الاصحاح الثالث والذي لم يعاقب فيه الرب الشعب التائب*

*ثُمَّ صَارَ قَوْلُ الرَّبِّ إِلَى يُونَانَ ثَانِيَةً: *

*«قُمِ اذْهَبْ إِلَى نِينَوَى الْمَدِينَةِ الْعَظِيمَةِ وَنَادِ لَهَا الْمُنَادَاةَ الَّتِي أَنَا مُكَلِّمُكَ بِهَا». *

*فَقَامَ يُونَانُ وَذَهَبَ إِلَى نِينَوَى بِحَسَبِ قَوْلِ الرَّبِّ. أَمَّا نِينَوَى فَكَانَتْ مَدِينَةً عَظِيمَةً لِلَّهِ مَسِيرَةَ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ.*

*فَابْتَدَأَ يُونَانُ يَدْخُلُ الْمَدِينَةَ مَسِيرَةَ يَوْمٍ وَاحِدٍ وَنَادَى: «بَعْدَ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْماً تَنْقَلِبُ نِينَوَى». *

*فَآمَنَ أَهْلُ نِينَوَى بِاللَّهِ وَنَادُوا بِصَوْمٍ وَلَبِسُوا مُسُوحاً مِنْ كَبِيرِهِمْ إِلَى صَغِيرِهِمْ**. *

*وَبَلَغَ الأَمْرُ مَلِكَ نِينَوَى فَقَامَ عَنْ كُرْسِيِّهِ وَخَلَعَ رِدَاءَهُ عَنْهُ وَتَغَطَّى بِمِسْحٍ وَجَلَسَ عَلَى الرَّمَادِ. *

*وَنُودِيَ فِي نِينَوَى عَنْ أَمْرِ الْمَلِكِ وَعُظَمَائِهِ: «لاَ تَذُقِ النَّاسُ وَلاَ الْبَهَائِمُ وَلاَ الْبَقَرُ وَلاَ الْغَنَمُ شَيْئاً. لاَ تَرْعَ وَلاَ تَشْرَبْ مَاءً. *
*وَلْيَتَغَطَّ بِمُسُوحٍ النَّاسُ وَالْبَهَائِمُ وَيَصْرُخُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ بِشِدَّةٍ وَيَرْجِعُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ عَنْ طَرِيقِهِ الرَّدِيئَةِ وَعَنِ الظُّلْمِ الَّذِي فِي أَيْدِيهِمْ *
*لَعَلَّ اللَّهَ يَعُودُ وَيَنْدَمُ وَيَرْجِعُ عَنْ حُمُوِّ غَضَبِهِ فَلاَ نَهْلِكَ**». *

*فَلَمَّا رَأَى اللَّهُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ رَجَعُوا عَنْ طَرِيقِهِمِ الرَّدِيئَةِ نَدِمَ اللَّهُ عَلَى الشَّرِّ الَّذِي تَكَلَّمَ أَنْ يَصْنَعَهُ بِهِمْ فَلَمْ يَصْنَعْهُ. *

*6) كل حرب في العهد القديم كان حكم الرب فيها مختلفا ، فمرة يأمر بالابقاء على الشعب ، ومرة يأمر بإفنائه ، ومرة ينتقي من يبقى ، ومرة يحرم حتى البهائم … *


*ومن هذا يمكن استنتاج أن كل شعب أمام الرب كان حالة خاصة تختلف فيها قابلية الإصلاح أو التوبة من عدمه … وبهذا أختلفت الأوامر الإلهية في كل حالة *

*7) كل هذه الحروب والعقوبات (الغير تشريعية) هي جزء من العهد القديم يشرح معاملات الرب مع الإنسان (يهودي أو وثني) … عندما يخطئ دون توبة ومحاولات إصلاح كثيرة *
*مع اليهودي كانت العقوبات أشد لأنه أقام عهدا مع الرب ، فكانت خطيئته أعظم *

*مع الوثني لم تكن العقوبات لأنه كسر عهدا مع الرب (لأنه لم يكن هناك عهد من الأساس) بل كان عقوبات على جرائم محددة بعينها سواء جرائم أخلاقية (مثل الزنا والفجور وتقديم ذبائح بشرية) أو جرائم ضد الشعب اليهودي (مثل عماليق)*

*يهوه في العهد القديم لم يكن يحب الحرب والدم ، فهي حروب آلمت قلب الرب المحب ، ولكنها عادلة في تنفيذها العقوبة ، لأنه قدوس .*

*مثال ما قاله الرب لداوود*

*وَقَالَ دَاوُدُ لِسُلَيْمَانَ: «يَا ابْنِي, قَدْ كَانَ فِي قَلْبِي أَنْ أَبْنِيَ بَيْتاً لاِسْمِ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِي. فَكَانَ إِلَيَّ كَلاَمُ الرَّبِّ: **قَدْ سَفَكْتَ دَماً كَثِيراً وَعَمِلْتَ حُرُوباً عَظِيمَةً, فَلاَ تَبْنِي بَيْتاً لاِسْمِي لأَنَّكَ سَفَكْتَ دِمَاءً كَثِيرَةً عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَمَامِي**. (1أخبار 22 :8 )*

*————————-*


*عبد المسيح*


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 مارس 2011)

للرفع ............


----------



## النهيسى (3 مارس 2011)

شكرا جدا
الرب يباركك
موضوع ومجهود
رائع جدا​


----------



## أنجيلا (3 مارس 2011)

شكرا ليك
 استفدت كثير من الموضوع ​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 أغسطس 2013)

للرفع​


----------



## e-Sword (7 أغسطس 2013)

*جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا +++ يدوم صليبك
*


----------

